# how many fishes do you have



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

tell me the number of fishes you have?


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

around 70 ?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Right now I am at embarassingly low 13:

1 Betta
4 Dwarf Loaches
2 Yo-yo Loaches
2 Sterba's Cories
3 Otocinclus cats
1 Queen Arabesque Pleco

Our town had a problem one day with a water main breaking and it contaminated our system and they did not get the word out to all of us that they had put some REALLY strong stuff in the supply to clean things up. Naturally I chose that day to change the water in my big tank and I lost all my fish. The dechlorinating agent did not touch the stuff they used and since it did not smell any stronger than the regular chlorine I was totally unaware of what I was doing until I poured the first gallon into the tank and my fish went belly up immediately. I lost over $200. worth of fish in about 20 seconds. The tanks I had topped off before this were not so severely affected but the fish were sick and I eventually lost some of them as well. Overall I lost most of my fish population within a couple of weeks and I did not have the option of changing the water as the whole town was without drinking water or any water for personal use for a week unless you bought bottled water and the stores supply was quickly used up. Unfortunately they would not allow for water to change fish tanks. It was a long week.

Rose


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, I would be so mad if that happened to me. I have 21 fish in two tanks.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

What a heartbreaking experience that must have been. I'm careful of the water here for water changes. They switch back and forth between well water and Seattle city water (best in the world IMO). The well water smells funny so I never change water when I can tell its the well water. Tastes funny also. 

Right now, I only have 16 fish. But I keep looking and researching for more. Still looking for what colorful compatible small fish I can put into my 8 gallon. I'm tending towards celestial pearl danios. But they aren't available. By the time I made up my mind, they were all sold, and not on anyone's current list to be able to order. (sigh)


----------



## jaysinnva (Jan 2, 2009)

We only have 6 fish at the moment, in a newly cycled 55 gallon tank: 3 Silver Dollars, 1 Gold Gourami, 1 Opaline Gourami and 1 Rainbow Shark.


----------



## rpc07 (Dec 16, 2008)

9 in the 55g cichlid tank, and 6 in the 10g tetra/guppy tank

Will be adding a few more to the cichlid tank within the next months or so


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have about 400 fish counting endler fry. Sold a bunch of endlers before winter so its down from about 800. I also have 39 bristlenose, 44 cories, 5 ruby greens, 12 julies, 3 nicholsi, 5 angels, 2 rams, 2 driftwood cats and several cherry and yellow shrimp. 3 assassin snails, oh yes 10 khuli loaches. 2 wild betta pictas.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i have 17 but when i am feeding i have somewhere around 60


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have added to mine, 6 angels, 10 bolivian rams, 12 dario dario, pair of neolamp, 10 cories,
3 black paradise fish, and about 50 bristlenose fry, 6 juvies


----------



## carol (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't count them all I have so many, but then I have a lot of babies as well.

In young adults and adults I probably have over 70 angels at any time. Keeps me busy


----------



## woodyg3 (Mar 24, 2009)

When I was breeding angels I had over 1,000 fish for a couple of years. Currently I have 3 angels and 3 corys in a 55 gallon tank. I do a lot less water changing these days.


----------



## carol (Apr 11, 2009)

bet you do!

Yes it can be a lot of work raising all these guys. I don't count any more! Just one spawn is 200 to 400 and I try not to have too many going on at one time.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you pulling the eggs or letting the parents take care of them? I would like the parents to do it, but so far no luck. Never had this problem before with it. Guess the strains have gotten weaker through the years.


----------



## carol (Apr 11, 2009)

necessarily, it can be the water quality, not saying you have bad husbandry but the water is not what it was years ago.

If you pull the eggs and hatch in hydrogen perioxide bath and you get a great hatch out then you would want to investigate what might be wrong in the parents tanks.

I have some pairs that have parent raised for months then this winter everyone is having troubles. I generally will do a sanatizing of the tank and the parents to see if that takes care of the problem. PP is best but I have a color tint issue and it is safer for me to use the hydrogen perioxide


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have 3(soon to be 4) tanks: 1 FW 45gal long with 1 Tiger Oscar, 1 Albino Oscar, 4 Giant Danios, 1 Weather Loach, 1 Blackfin Cory, 1 _Corydoras melanotaenia_(not sure what common name is), 2 goldfish, and a shoal of feeder guppies. A 12gal Hexagon used as a feeder guppy refugium. A 125gal with 17 Cherrystone/LittleNeck Clams, 3 featherworms, a few snails, 3 mummichog minnows, 2 snowflake morey eels, 1 dogface puffer, and we just added a royal gramma today. tank #4 will be an Amazon BioTope.


----------



## carol (Apr 11, 2009)

unds like you have a lot of variety there!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

carol said:


> necessarily, it can be the water quality, not saying you have bad husbandry but the water is not what it was years ago.
> 
> If you pull the eggs and hatch in hydrogen perioxide bath and you get a great hatch out then you would want to investigate what might be wrong in the parents tanks.
> 
> I have some pairs that have parent raised for months then this winter everyone is having troubles. I generally will do a sanatizing of the tank and the parents to see if that takes care of the problem. PP is best but I have a color tint issue and it is safer for me to use the hydrogen perioxide


Oh how I know, everything has changed so much over the years. One thing here in Tulsa, they don't treat the water with chlorine or chloramimes but still use a water conditioner any way to help remove any metals that might be in the water.

My ph is 7.8 out of the tap, but we have found that if we soften the water they do better. So my tank is 50/50 ro/di and peat filtered. Nitrites and ammonia stay at 0, nitrates I have to dose for the plants or its at 0.


----------



## carol (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think I have heard of a city that does not treat their water, good for you! 

Have you read your water quality report to see what is in the water??

But with the mixed water your eggs should be getting fertilized just fine even if it was a little hard.

Our water is just aweful down here and I have a whole house water softener a huge carbon filter to protect the softener then in the house I have the r/o set up for myself and the fish. My water has had readings of 5 on my amonia test kits so it is a job and a half to pretect the equipment from damage.

Some folks are blessed with good water and then there is the rest of us!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I know what you mean. In the house we lived in before moving into the new house we had great water. ph was 6.4 out of the tap, I had to raise it for my livebearers. which is a lot easier to do.

I've been online to the water co. and everything checks out good. Drinking water out of the tap tastes good and glad it doesn't have that chlorine after taste. I use water directly out of the tap for most of my tanks, except for a few of the breeders then I use ro/tap mix. Like the angels, betta picta, and the bristlenose


----------



## carol (Apr 11, 2009)

It looks like you dide your homework so now it looks like it is tie to see what might be happening in the breeding room. I would pull a batch of eggs and see if you get a viable spawn.

I use 2mls of hydrogen perioxide per gallon. I either set them up in a 2.5 gallon or a 10 gallon with airline and heater then add the hp. I clean up the tank everyday if it gets debris and add the hp daily until they are wigglers. Then a big water change and watch and see those freeswimmers.

Some people change the water daily and sometimes I do as well. It really depends on the day with me I guess. Keeping them clean is the most important part along with trying to keep the temp stable.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is something I am used to doing, with cory fry I change some out 2 or 3 times a day to keep the bottom clean. I'll try and pull the next batch and see what happens. I've done the hp trick several times on cory eggs. but did find out it don't work on bn eggs. they fungus anyways. So I pull daddy out with the eggs now.


----------



## carol (Apr 11, 2009)

that is great you got the corries going. I have never tried them I have a few in one of my tanks but never saw any activitely


----------

